
Major Antibody Study Finds 3.4M in England Had Covid-19 - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-13/mass-antibody-study-finds-3-4-million-in-england-had-covid-19
======
LandR
I live in Scotland and we are at 19, 126 confirmed infections with 2,491
deaths.

That gives us a fatality rate of about 13%

It seems from other countries that a 13% fatality rate is far too high. Is it
reasonable to think the fatality rate is really around 1% in Scotland,
therefore we've probably had closer to 250k cases?

Or could we have been unlucky that the majority of people who contracted covid
in Scotland were in the vulnerable group and so 13% fatality rate could be
reasonable?

------
mytailorisrich
I had a bad 'flu' during the first half of March right before we started to
work from home and England went into lock down, although I had this year's flu
jab in office.

I did not have any breathing issues at all, but the timing has left me
wondering what it actually was.

With the number of asymptomatic cases, plus the number of cases with very mild
symptoms, I'm sure that many people have had it and are unaware of it.

